# Come on Expats - where are you all? :)



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Surely there are more than 'just little old me' living in Australia as an Expat??

Dont be shy - come and say hello 

We wont bite honest 

Take care all

Rach xxxx


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not living in Australia but thought since you were all alone in here that I would leave you a message anyway. So hello, hope some others come to visit soon.


----------



## Ulann (Apr 27, 2007)

I live in China now. But there is no title of it, only has a forum of Hongkong, a district of China.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Ulann said:


> I live in China now. But there is no title of it, only has a forum of Hongkong, a district of China.


You're more than welcome to chat to me Ulann as I appear to have no friends here! Where are all the Aussie Expats???

Take care

Rach xxxx


----------



## MyPyjamas (May 3, 2007)

*Me!*



Hi there,

I live in Australia...do i know you??  

MyPy


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

MyPyjamas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I live in Australia...do i know you??
> 
> MyPy


Umm..........I kinda guessed!!


----------



## Moneypen (May 4, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> Surely there are more than 'just little old me' living in Australia as an Expat??
> 
> Dont be shy - come and say hello
> 
> ...


Here Miss, sorry I'm late I now belong to way too many forums so bear with me if I don't post very much


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Moneypen said:


> Here Miss, sorry I'm late I now belong to way too many forums so bear with me if I don't post very much


Hi Pen

Sorry for the delay in replying - been away for a long weekend! 

Thanks for joining - dont forget to introduce yourself in the 'introduce yourself' section 

In answer to your email question - no......not been to GC.......couldnt afford it in the end so we headed to Port Stephens instead for a long weekend.........stunning! 

Chat soon

Rach xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

I think the place is pretty quiet as most ex-pats don't want to admit that moving to Australia was the worst decision of their lives...Either that or this site is just rubbish and full of Aussies anyway...


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

Back2Britain said:


> I think the place is pretty quiet as most ex-pats don't want to admit that moving to Australia was the worst decision of their lives...Either that or this site is just rubbish and full of Aussies anyway...


Jesus you spout a lot of crap mate!

Your name should probably be changed to 'deportedbacktobritain'!!


----------



## Grania (May 29, 2007)

I think Australia is so big that there must be many our partners! Come on!


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*to the moaner*

back2britian!! your name really suits you and so you should go!!
You really are a sad ******! Have you really nothing better to do other than moan!


----------



## vezofriends (Jan 23, 2010)

*expat were still alive and kicking*

hello outhere my friend.:clap2::clap2::clap2: is it nice for you to be called a friend. I'm also have no good friends at all here at Gold Coast, Queensland, and I am trying to use the net to look for a true friend at all, friends that I can share my emotions and a shoulder to lean on, I'm here to work under a subclass 457 visa, a sheet metal worker, a trady as what they called.


----------



## MashMoush (Jan 27, 2010)

aussieandproud said:


> Jesus you spout a lot of crap mate!
> 
> Your name should probably be changed to 'deportedbacktobritain'!!


Harsh but you had me in stitches!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

lane: Deport that pom to cloudy UK!!!:roll:


----------

